# I'm so stuck!



## Ticklemeteri (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm 100% ocd first off...but I've spent nearly a year, 10 months exactly preparing for my new bird baby. I've researched everything there is to know about budgie babes. Countless hours of reading, watching, and talking to vets about all the do's and don'ts. I have it's cage set up, his whole area perfect. Bird proofed my house 100% even down to buying new cookware that doesn't have the no stick coating and changing all my cleaners to green no toxic. One last thing I have to do before finding my new friend...COMING UP WITH A NAME! I've drawn a complete blank. What the heck do I name a bird? Unisex preferred and nothing to cutesy. If I can't name it something that seems right I won't be able to form a attachment to it. Please shoot some ideas my way.


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

You sound just like me before I got my birds, lol.

To be honest I had my birds for several days before settling on a name - during that time I just called them nicknames like "birby" as a placeholder. The reason it took me several days is because I like to see a little bit of their personality that I feel might help me chose something fit for them.

With my bird Kowhai I was initially going to name him Coco because I liked the sound of it, but Kowhai was also an option. I didn't settle on his name for 3 weeks till he actually came home, and even then it took me 3 days to finally settle on Kowhai. That time waiting to pick a name didn't affect the bond we have at all. Having nicknames (that I still use) still creates that bond. 

On the other hand I have Tio who I didn't pick the name for - my husband did. To be honest I wasn't crazy about it, but after using it so many times now it's become quite lovely to me and just as good as any 'perfect' name I would have chosen.

Now you mentioning you have OCD dos mean it's different for you than it might have been for me (I have ADHD), but I can relate. Here are some suggestions:

Find out what your bird will look like - the colours or type of bird and look for names on a baby-naming website using those definitions.

Ask people around you their favourite names and experiment with repeating them - which one feels best coming off your tongue? Which name feels natural?

Stop at a library and look at author names, or character names in books. 

Take a favourite movie or book character you love and play with that name. Maybe make an anagram of that name.

Heck, there is nothing wrong with picking two names and using them interchangeably till you find which one you enjoy saying more, or which one your bird might respond to better.


I hope any of that helps. I hope you'll introduce us to your birdy once it comes home with you! :>


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

It's SO wonderful to hear about all the research you've been doing! You have come to a great place to stay updated on everything.

Here's a link I compiled a few years ago with lots of unique names for budgies, sorted by colour  
https://www.talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/271522-unique-names-unique-budgies.html

We hope to meet your new budgie soon, and to see you around the forums! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Congratulations on all the research and preparations you've done for your new budgie!
I'd wait until you actually have your budgie before you try to name it. Some names come to you as soon as you see a particular bird and sometimes names fit because of the birds' personality.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

Sounds like you've sure done your home work.
I didn't name my birds. I let them "tell" me what their names should be. Somehow the name just comes to me. I know it sounds silly, but .......
Getting to know the bird a little before deciding on a name usually works.
I'm so excited for you.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi :welcome:

That’s great that you’ve done your research beforehand! We also have lots of good information here in our Stickies and Articles for you to read.

I think one of the most fun parts of getting a new pet is choosing a name. If you can’t decide, don’t feel pressured. Take some time to explore names.. at one moment you’ll think of one that really stands out and feels right.

Looking forward to hearing what you’ve chosen!


----------

